# Displaying a single medal



## WhisperBlade (7 Dec 2006)

Hello Forums:

How would one go about displaying a single medal on their DEU?

Thanks.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Centered over the left chest pocket. Mounted of course...it looks better. Pic below...circa 1989...ignore my blue:


----------



## WhisperBlade (7 Dec 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Pas de problemo.

Vern


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Dec 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, single medals are to be swing mounted, whereas two or more are to be court mounted.  I'm on leave, so my access to the DIN re: how to wear uniforms is not readily accessible


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Captain Scarlet said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, single medals are to be swing mounted, whereas two or more are to be court mounted.  I'm on leave, so my access to the DIN re: how to wear uniforms is not readily accessible



Nope. Hasn't been that way since at least 1989!!  ;D

As a matter of fact, court mounting is now the preferred method for all medals, serving and retired. Court Mounting is *required* for all serving personnel; ergo the re-imbursement of the costs for doing such.

Edited to add the Dress Regulation pertaining to medals:



> A-AD-265-000/AG-00
> 
> 4-2
> METHOD OF MOUNTING AND WEARING
> ...



My emphasis added.


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Dec 2006)

Captain Scarlet said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, single medals are to be swing mounted, whereas two or more are to be court mounted.  I'm on leave, so my access to the DIN re: how to wear uniforms is not readily accessible



Ah, you're still thinking of the 'old' Regimental Standing Oders, which dictated that single medals would not be court mounted for wear in the Regiment.  See RSO Chapter 6 (Article 614).


----------



## Journeyman (7 Dec 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Ah, you're still thinking of the 'old' Regimental Standing Oders, which dictated that single medals would not be court mounted for wear in *the Regiment*.  See RSO Chapter 6 (Article 614).



I thought _the_ Regiment was disbanded in 1995. Or perhaps you were referring to The Regiment
 ;D

[awaiting incoming from Edward Campbell   ]


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Dec 2006)

I was more curious as to what a *Standing Oder * is... ;D


----------



## Haggis (7 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I was more curious as to what a *Standing Oder * is... ;D



You must work in a HQ, right???    ;D

A Standing Oder is the Oder given off in a stuffy office by stuffy people.  This is different from an *odour*, which is produced by people who WORK.

(Note to self.  Need more coffee.)


----------



## Haggis (7 Dec 2006)

So you have been given a parole date?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Dec 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> A Standing Oder is the Oder given off in a stuffy office by stuffy people.  This is different from an *odour*, which is produced by people who WORK.
> 
> (Note to self.  Need more coffee.)



Damn, no wonder I can't wash the "HQ Smell" off of me.  I need some Anti-Stuffy Spray from Malwart I guess...

Oh....as it stands now...I RFD to CFLRS St-Jean Garrison 07 Jan 07.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Thread now officially hijacked.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Dec 2006)

LOL
I guess the old "Standing Orders" were what I was thinking of.  Silly me!


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Captain Scarlet said:
			
		

> LOL
> I guess the old "Standing Orders" were what I was thinking of.  Silly me!



All is good my friend. It happens quite often when one suffers from "Oldsheimers."  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Dec 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Dec 2006)

Fun police!! All done.


----------

